# Zufall oder Vorherbestimmung?



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Thema: Unglaubliche Ereignisse

Geschichtsgeheimnis
Lassen Sie sich von einem Geschichtslehrer dieses erklären – wenn man das
überhaupt kann.
Abraham Lincoln wurde 1846 in den Kongress gewählt.
John F. Kennedy wurde 1946 in den Kongress gewählt.
Abraham Lincoln wurde 1860 zum Präsidenten gewählt.
John F. Kennedy wurde 1960 zum Präsidenten gewählt.
Beide beschäftigten sich besonders mit bürgerlichen Rechten.
Beide Ehefrauen verloren ihre Kinder, als sie im Weißen Haus lebten.
Beide Präsidenten wurden an einem Freitag erschossen.
Beide Präsidenten wurde in den Kopf geschossen.
Jetzt wird es wirklich unheimlich!
Lincoln's Sekretärin hieß mit Nachnamen Kennedy.
Kennedys Sekretärin hieß mit Nachnamen Lincoln.
Beide Präsidenten wurden von Südstaatlern ermordet.
Beide Präsidenten wurden von Südstaatlern mit dem Namen Johnson zum
Erfolg geführt.
Andrew Johnson, der Lincoln zum Erfolg führte, wurde 1808 geboren.
Lyndon Johnson, der Kennedy zum Erfolg führte, wurde 1908 geboren.
John Wilkes Booth, der Lincoln ermordete, wurde 1839 geboren.
Lee Harvey Oswald, der Kennedy ermordete, wurde 1939 geboren.
Beide Mörder wurden mit ihren drei Namen angesprochen.
Die drei Namen bestehen jeweils exakt aus fünfzehn Buchstaben.
Nun lassen Sie sich in Ihren Sitz fallen:
Lincoln wurde im Theater namens „Ford“ erschossen.
Kennedy wurde in einem Auto namens „Lincoln“ erschossen.
Lincoln wurde in einem Theater erschossen. Sein Mörder lief weg und
versteckte sich in einem Lagerhaus.
Kennedy wurde aus einem Lagerhaus heraus erschossen. Sein Mörder lief
weg und versteckte sich in einem Theater.
Lee Harvey Oswald und John Wilkes Booth wurden beide noch vor ihrer
Verurteilung ermordet.
Und hier kommt der Hammer...
Eine Woche bevor Lincoln erschossen wurde, war er in Monroe, Maryland.
Eine Woche bevor Kennedy erschossen wurde, war er bei Marilyn Monroe.
Unheimlich, nicht wahr?! Senden Sie diese Mail an so viele Leute wie Sie
kennen. Es ist Geschichtsunterricht und kein Quatsch.
UND WER KANN DAS BEGREIFEN?
UNGLAUBLICH!
1 ) Falten Sie einen neuen 20-Dollar-Schein auf die Hälfte.
2 ) Falten Sie ihn erneut. Genau so, wie auf dem Bild unten.
3 ) Falten Sie das andere Ende genau so wie zuvor.
4 ) Jetzt einfach umdrehen.
Was für ein Zufall! Eine einfache geometrische Falttechnik offenbart eine
gedruckte katastrophale Vorwarnung auf allen 20-Dollar-Scheinen!!!
Als ob das nicht genug wäre, hier ist das, was noch zu sehen ist.
Erstens: das Pentagon in Flammen...
Dann: die Zwillingstürme.
Und jetzt... Schauen Sie sich das an!
DREIFACHER ZUFALL auf einem einfachen 20-Dollar-Schein.
Es wird noch besser! 9 + 11 = $ 20! Wir leben im Jahr 2000...
Dies ist zu interessant, um es zu ignorieren!
Schicken Sie es an Ihre Freunde, die nichts zu tun haben.

Was glaubt Ihr darüber?
Wer mag dem kann ich die Mail mit Fotos (wg u. a. 20 Dollarschein und Falttechnik, rauchender TUrm, gefaltet auf Osama, etc. ..) schicken.

Ich finde sie interessant, habe die Daten und Fakten aber selber noch nicht geprüft.

Ich stelle sie hier zur Diskussion, um Euere fundierte Meinung zu hören und das Ihr diese Information im Rahmen Euerer Möglichkeiten prüft, (wenn möglich).

Für mich hört sich das auf dem 1. Blick sehr schlüssig an, aber ob das auch so stimmt muß sicher erst noch durch Prüfung herausstellen. ^^


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

42!


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

Kettenbrief = Schwachsinn... Ich glaub das meiste kommt auch im Zeitgeist film vor, wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere... bzw. war auch schon bei Galileo xD


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Frage: Wann wurden diese Sorte von 20 Dollarscheinen gedruckt und verbreitet? 

Sachen gibts, die gibt es nicht :/


----------



## riesentrolli (20. August 2009)

inb4 link zu der nazi verschwörungstheorie seite XD


----------



## Vreen (20. August 2009)

john wilkes booth wurde 1838 geboren, nicht 1839


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Also ich befasse mich mit der ein oder anderen Verschwörungstheorie und bin durchaus der Meinung das es welche gibt, die nicht nur logisch klingen, sondern auch so manch "aktuelle Handlung" erkären würden.

Aber das was wir hier sehen halte ich für einen unglaublichen Zufall. 

Denn entweder ist es Zufall oder es wäre so derart unheimlich das ich mir in meinem (schönen kühlen) Büro dann doch nen Aluhut aufziehen würde!

Es gibt mehrere Stufen sein Ziel zu erreichen.

1. Man erreicht es einfach! Irgendwie!

2. Man erreicht es so wie man es vorgehabt hat!

3. Man erreicht es in perfektion!

4. Perfektion ist nicht genug! Oder sagen wir mal: Es war so leicht das man es noch ein wenig Ausschmücken kann! 

In diesem Fall wäre es sogar Stufe 5! Das perfekte Verbrechen mit dem perfekten Ausschmücken!

Wenn das wirklich von Menschenhand so geplant geworden wäre! Überlege mal was das für ein Aufwand gewesen wäre! Und das nur um Zusammenhänge zu schaffen! 

Gleicher Jahrestag ok! Das kriegt man hin! Vielleicht sogar in hinsicht auf eine Zahl oder Kleinigkeiten! ABER lies dir mal alles durch! Das würde kein Mensch, keine Menschengruppe so hinkriegen!

Und da wäre auch die Geschichte mit dem Dollar, wie Benji schon richtig fragte, Menschen müßten das schon zu Beginn der Unabhängigkeit gewußt haben was kommt!

Also können wir da ein menschliches Handeln vollkommen ausschliesen! Kein Mensch würde es schaffen in eine Tat soviele gemeinsamkeiten zu packen!

Und das schon bevor man überhaupt geprüft hat, inwiefern die Daten tatsächlich stimmen!


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Ihr könnt fest davon ausgehen, dass ein großer Teil zufall ist und der Rest erfunden.

Fazit aus dieser Theorie: Wir brauchen Vollbeschäftigung, damit irgendwelche komische Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht so viel Zeit haben sich so viel Zeug auszudenken xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> 42!



Nooooiiiinnn ... nicht diese ZAAAHHHHLLL!!!! *im Kreis spring und verrückt lach*


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nooooiiiinnn ... nicht diese ZAAAHHHHLLL!!!! *im Kreis spring und verrückt lach*


War das nicht 4  8  15  16  23  42 ???


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> War das nicht 4  8  15  16  23  42 ???



schon gut Möglich aber 42 Is die ZAHL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> War das nicht 4  8  15  16  23  42 ???



OH MEIN GOTT! Das sind die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag!!! Ich muß sofort zur Annahmestelle......


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT! Das sind die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag!!! Ich muß sofort zur Annahmestelle......


NEIN! TU ES NICHT! Das Geld wird Dir nur Kummer und Leid bringen! Das ist eine Pechszahl!


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schon gut Möglich aber 42 Is die ZAHL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Douglas Adams ist ein Satanist (6*6+6)...

@Scrätcher: /bonk

@Mysterium: Schon faszinierend... Auch abzüglich der falschen Annahmen (z.B. Sekretärin Lincolns...) immernoch erstaunlich viele "Parallelen". 
Und noch erstaunlicher: Man braucht nur 4 Buchstaben im Wort "Mama" zu ändern und man erhält "Bier"!


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Und noch erstaunlicher: Man braucht nur 4 Buchstaben im Wort "Mama" zu ändern und man erhält "Bier"!



IS NICH WAHR! O.O


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Denn entweder ist es Zufall oder es wäre so derart unheimlich das ich mir in meinem (schönen kühlen) Büro dann doch nen Aluhut aufziehen würde!
> Wenn das wirklich von Menschenhand so geplant geworden wäre! Überlege mal was das für ein Aufwand gewesen wäre! Und das nur um Zusammenhänge zu schaffen!
> Gleicher Jahrestag ok! Das kriegt man hin! Vielleicht sogar in hinsicht auf eine Zahl oder Kleinigkeiten! ABER lies dir mal alles durch! Das würde kein Mensch, keine Menschengruppe so hinkriegen!
> Und da wäre auch die Geschichte mit dem Dollar, wie Benji schon richtig fragte, Menschen müßten das schon zu Beginn der Unabhängigkeit gewußt haben was kommt!
> ...


Aluhut ..köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal "etwas" ernsthafter...
Grad mit den Hörzu-Bericht und den Erd-schwingungen und den Magnetismus frage ich mich, ob es nicht eine Reihe von Ereignisse gibt, die passieren werden.
Man redet immer über den freien Willen, den würde ich nicht sehen, wenn das nur mal theoretisch wahr währe.

Das hätten sicher keine Menschen geplant, sondern es sollte passieren, weil das Schicksal es so wollte. Im Zusammenhang von Ursache und Wirkung und den Resonanzprinzip kann man ableiten das es möglich ist.

Was mich total daran stört ist, dass es vom dem Model des freien Willen wenig hält, weil was bringt mir ein freie Wille, wenn gewisse Vorgänge auf der Welt zwingend passieren (werden). ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

ein fall für aiman abdalla und das galileo mystery team


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ein fall für aiman abdalla und das galileo mystery team



Nun lasst die doch mal in Ruhe!!!










Die haben schon genug mit dem letzten Thread zu tun. :X


----------



## dalai (20. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ein fall für aiman abdalla und das galileo mystery team



Ja, dann können sie in einem halbdunkeln Raum mysteriös reden, im Hintergrund werden wie gewohnt Menschen durchlaufen, von denen man jedoch nur die Schatten zu Gesicht bekommt. Es wird sicher noch irgendeine Wand geben, an der Hinweise aufgeschrieben sind, versehen mit Fragezeichen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. August 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ja, dann können sie in einem halbdunkeln Raum mysteriös reden, im Hintergrund werden wie gewohnt Menschen durchlaufen, von denen man jedoch nur die Schatten zu Gesicht bekommt. Es wird sicher noch irgendeine Wand geben, an der Hinweise aufgeschrieben sind, versehen mit Fragezeichen.



Fertig ist die Einstellung für 50% der Serie. :O
Gibs zu, du bist einer von den Mitarbeitern! Deine Beschreibungen sind so genau ...


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Und noch erstaunlicher: Man braucht nur 4 Buchstaben im Wort "Mama" zu ändern und man erhält "Bier"!


hahaha,astrein...mehr brauch man zu dem thema nicht zu antworten...absolutes sign))


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ne mal "etwas" ernsthafter...
> 
> Was mich total daran stört ist, dass es das Model vom freien Willen wenig hält, weil was brnigt mir ein freie Wille, wenn gewisse Vorgänge auf der Welt zwingend passieren (werden). ^^



Absolut freier Wille gibt es nicht! Spätestens an den Naturgesetzen wird dein Wille scheitern!

Stell dir das ganze vor wie ein Staat mit seinen Gestzen. Du bist ein freier Bürger und hast freie Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten und trotzdem gibt es feste Termine die dir der Staat vorgibt. Sei es Wahltermine oder Wehrpflicht oder sonstwas.

So ist es auch mit unserer Zukunft. Manche Dinge sind "fest" doch viele können wir für uns selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Absolut freier Wille gibt es nicht! Spätestens an den Naturgesetzen wird dein Wille scheitern!
> 
> Stell dir das ganze vor wie ein Staat mit seinen Gestzen. Du bist ein freier Bürger und hast freie Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten und trotzdem gibt es feste Termine die dir der Staat vorgibt. Sei es Wahltermine oder Wehrpflicht oder sonstwas.
> 
> So ist es auch mit unserer Zukunft. Manche Dinge sind "fest" doch viele können wir für uns selbst bestimmen.




Da bringts du aber etwas durcheinader gell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Der Freie Wille und die Möglichkeit den freien Willen auch umzustzen sind aber zwei ganz andersfarbige Paar Gummistifel.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da bringts du aber etwas durcheinader gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Word.

Ob einem (Natur)Gesetze daran hindern spielt eine große Rolle dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Und noch erstaunlicher: Man braucht nur 4 Buchstaben im Wort "Mama" zu ändern und man erhält "Bier"!


Alkohol ist nicht die Lösung!
Schließlich ist es keinesfalls eine Lösung, sondern ein Destillat!


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da bringts du aber etwas durcheinader gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja das stimmt sicherlich.
Doch wenn es eine Vorherbestimmung geben sollte, die dann den freien Wille in meinen Augen durchwandert, dann ist er nicht so auslebbar, wie es sein sollte.

Mit diesem Passus hadere ich im Moment ziemlich stark. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich nicht vollkommen überzeigt bin, ob es so eine Art der Vorherbestimmung überhaupt gibt. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da bringts du aber etwas durcheinader gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja solange die Botschaft rüberkam....^^

Wir können in einem gewissen Maß unser Leben selbst bestimmen! Total geht nicht, dazu müßten wir in die Zukunft schauen und Dinge korrigieren können!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja solange die Botschaft rüberkam....^^
> 
> Wir können in einem gewissen Maß unser Leben selbst bestimmen! Total geht nicht, dazu müßten wir in die Zukunft schauen und Dinge korrigieren können!



Wie gesagt das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel.

In wie weit wir unser Leben selber bestimmen können ist individuell völlig unterschiedlich.
Der Sklave im alten Rom konnte es gar nicht.
Der Millionär in Westeuropa dafür zu einem weit größeren Maße.
Das Mitglied einer Boyband oder die Tochter eines strenggläubigen islamischen Vater wieder viel weniger.

Doch auch der Sklave im alten Rom hat seinen freien Willen (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es ihn überhaupt gibt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel.
> 
> In wie weit wir unser Leben selber bestimmen können ist individuell völlig unterschiedlich.
> Der Sklave im alten Rom konnte es gar nicht.
> ...



Hat ein Sklave tatsächlich einen freien Willen? Viele wurden so aufgezogen, dass sie erstmal garnicht wußten was das ist, selbst bestimmen zu dürfen. Sagen wir er hatt einen aber unter dem Umstand nicht ausgeprägt! Jetzt gab es auch Revolutionen, Flüchtlinge!

Haben sie nicht von ihrem freien Willen gebrauch gemacht? Oder wurde sie dazu "ferngesteuert"?

Natürlich hat es einer schwerer, einer leichter! 

Es gibt ein paar Dinge was das Ausleben des freien Willens vereinfacht: Stärke, Intelligenz, Macht

Ich sage: Jeder hat einen, doch sind wir eben an Rahmenbedingungen gebunden und es gebt Einflüsse die es erschweren oder erleichtern. Damit er absolut wäre müßte man alles korrigieren können, sehen was kommt usw!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Klar hat der Sklave den freien Willen, Ob er von ihm Gebrauch machen kann ist was anders.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist dass du zwei Begriffe vermischt.
Die Selbstbestimmung und den freien Willen.

da is  nich das gleiche nein nein nein *kopfschüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Klar hat der Sklave den freien Willen, Ob er von ihm Gebrauch machen kann ist was anders.
> Worauf ich hinaus will ist dass du zwei Begriffe vermischt.
> Die Selbstbestimmung und den freien Willen.
> 
> ...



*grübel*

Im ersten Moment würd ich dir ja sofort recht geben aber irgendwas läßt mich noch zweifeln......

Ich geh mal kurz eine rauchen.....

soooooo

Also erstmal: Glückwunsch! Heute morgen hast du es mal geschafft, mich mit einem Thema zu überrennen! *g*

Ich denke wir müssen erstmal klären was wir unter freien Willen verstehen. Für mich ist

Freier Wille: denken und handeln

was für dich wohl "freier Wille" & "Selbstbestimmung" darstellt.

Unter dem Aspekt hätte ein Tier auch einen freien Willen da es ja eigentlich auch "denken" kann was es will.

nochmal auf denken & handeln zurück.

Was ist mit :

-psychischen Störungen, also wenn ich Dinge sehe die es so nicht gibt? Bin ich dann im Denken nicht eingeschränkt?
genauso bei: Fremdmanipulation, Bewußtsseinsstörungen, Rauschzustände? Was ist mit dem Gewissen? Ist es nicht ein Teil von uns und trotzdem setzt es "sperren"?

Was mich zur Frage bringt: Müßten wir uns nicht unseres Bewußtseins und Unterbewußtseins gleichermaßen bedienen können um tatsächlich frei zu handeln?

*kopf fängt an mit qualmen*

Ich meine das sind alles Dinge die vor dem "handeln" ablaufen und somit unter das Denken VORM handeln fallen oder?


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *grübel*
> 
> Im ersten Moment würd ich dir ja sofort recht geben aber irgendwas läßt mich noch zweifeln......




Ich würde sagen ein freier Wille ist die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit zu Wollen. 

Die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit nach diesem Wollen zu handeln ist die Selbstbestimmung.

Wer an einer Geisteskrankheit leidet, oder unter dem Einfluss bewusstseinsverändernder Mittel hat meiner Meinung zwar immer noch die Freiheit zu Wollen aber nicht mehr die Möglichkeit.

Sehr schön ist dann die Frage, ob das was man WILL auch wirklich aus einem selber kommt.

Der als Satanist verkannt Aleister Crowley hat sein ganzes Leben der Idee gewidmet, sich von allem fremden Wollen (Erziehung, Kultur, das macht man nicht, das darf man nicht, das ist gut, das ist böse) zu lösen, um das Wollen, welches wirklich aus ihm selbst kommt, zu erkennen.
Dazu hat er so ziemlich alle möglichen Tabus gebrochen, um schließlich in der Drogensucht zu enden.
Schade auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: kleines Zitat aus der Wiki zu Crowley, wo das fein formuliert ist und weils gut zum Thema passt:



> Einer der zentralen Sätze seiner religiösen Anschauungen ist der Sinnspruch: „Tu, was du willst, soll sein das ganze Gesetz. Liebe ist das Gesetz, Liebe unter Willen.“ *Dabei legte Crowley Wert darauf, dass der Mensch zuerst erforschen müsse, worin dieser eigene Wille überhaupt bestehe, um dieses gewollte Handeln ausführen zu können.* Der Satz besagt nicht, wie von seinen Gegnern oft unterstellt: „Tue, worauf immer du Lust hast, ist das ganze Gesetz.“ Crowleys „Thelema“-Konzept zielt auf die Verwirklichung des wahren spirituellen Willens des Menschen und ist kein Freibrief für Hedonismus.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ein freier Wille ist die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit zu Wollen.
> Die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit nach diesem Wollen zu handeln ist die Selbstbestimmung....
> ...Sehr schön ist dann die Frage, ob das was man WILL auch wirklich aus einem selber kommt.
> Der als Satanist verkannt Aleister Crowley hat sein ganzes Leben der Idee gewidmet, sich von allem fremden Wollen (Erziehung, Kultur, das macht man nicht, das darf man nicht, das ist gut, das ist böse) zu lösen, um das Wollen, welches wirklich aus ihm selbst kommt, zu erkennen.
> ...


Das hört sich stimmig an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ein freier Wille ist die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit zu Wollen.
> 
> Die Freiheit und die Möglichkeit nach diesem Wollen zu handeln ist die Selbstbestimmung.
> 
> ...



Und ich hatte schon Angst ich krieg keine Antwort mehr vor meinem "Wochenende"!^^

Ich würde sagen wir können uns darauf einigen das wir "freiem Willen" noch etwas hinzufügen. Und zwar das Wünschen!

Wobei das in meiner Definition wieder unter "denken" fällt. 

Natürlich sind wir im Wünschen frei. Doch selbst wenn wir uns an unsere Wünsche halten kann es sein, dass unser Ergebnis (siehe Drogensucht) nicht das Ziel bringt was wir uns gewünscht haben. Somit wäre zwar wieder ein freies Denken und freies Handeln gegeben aber unser Wunsch als Denken im freien Willen (omg! Jetzt wirds kompliziert! *gg*) nicht erfüllt.

Schlussfolgerung: Wir dürften uns alles Wünschen, viel Probieren aber ob dabei was rauskommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wozu dann der freie Wille?

Interessant ist:

Wenn wir uns nicht irgendwas wünschen sondern den Wunsch hegen richtig zu handeln (dies auch machen) und somit Dinge miteinbeziehen die Vorhanden (Gewissen, Erfahrungen usw) sind, ist die Definition "freier Wille" erfüllt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt die Frage ob wir nicht erstmal über unsere Wünsche nachdenken sollten.... Crowley kenn ich nur zu gut! Er hat äussert schöne Tarotkarten gemacht. Doch ist wohl das Problem was der Mensch als freien Willen sieht! "Tu was du willst!!" Ist aus der Egoperspektive und ist in einer Gruppe immer gefährlich. Jeder Mensch hat Schwächen und Stärken. Und deshalb sollte jeder Mensch gewillt sein, von anderen Menschen zu lernen um sich selbst damit zu verbessern. 

Crowley war nicht der Erste und nicht der Letzte der dachte er könne mit Drogen umgehen. Es war sein "freier Wille" doch war das zukünftige Ergebniss so nicht von ihm gewollt. Also müssen wir nicht nur auf unsere jetzige Idee Rücksicht nehmen sondern auch darauf achten, dass wir unseren freien Willen nicht zukünftig selbst einschränken!

Da hab ich nen guten Film dazu. Im ersten moment ne flache Komödie aber wenn man mal genauer hinter die Kulissen schaut schon hoch philosophisch! (zumindstens Zeitweise) : Bruce Allmächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ..Bleibt die Frage ob wir nicht erstmal über unsere Wünsche nachdenken sollten.... Crowley kenn ich nur zu gut! Er hat äussert schöne Tarotkarten gemacht. Doch ist wohl das Problem was der Mensch als freien Willen sieht! "Tu was du willst!!" Ist aus der Egoperspektive und ist in einer Gruppe immer gefährlich. Jeder Mensch hat Schwächen und Stärken. Und deshalb sollte jeder Mensch gewillt sein, von anderen Menschen zu lernen um sich selbst damit zu verbessern.
> Crowley war nicht der Erste und nicht der Letzte der dachte er könne mit Drogen umgehen. Es war sein "freier Wille" doch war das zukünftige Ergebniss so nicht von ihm gewollt. Also müssen wir nicht nur auf unsere jetzige Idee Rücksicht nehmen sondern auch darauf achten, dass wir unseren freien Willen nicht zukünftig selbst einschränken!
> Da hab ich nen guten Film dazu. Im ersten moment ne flache Komödie aber wenn man mal genauer hinter die Kulissen schaut schon hoch philosophisch! (zumindstens Zeitweise) : Bruce Allmächtig
> 
> ...



Ich leite mal etwas ab:
"Drum prüfe, wer sich ewig bindet"
Das sagt man beim heiraten, sollte aber meines Erachtens auch bei anderen Vorgängen seine Anwendungsmöglichkeit haben. 

Es geht doch darum, dass man sich selbst versucht zu überwachen und herauszufinden warum wir so andeln, denken  und fühlen, weil wenn wir unsere Motivation aufschlüsseln können, dann ist die Erkenntnis ist es Ego-Wunsch oder höheres Seelenstreben leichter zu treffen und voneimdamder zu unterscheiden (siehe niederes Selbst, höheres Selbst und Ich-bewußtsein).


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und deshalb* sollte* jeder Mensch gewillt sein, von anderen Menschen zu lernen um sich selbst damit zu verbessern.
> 
> Crowley war nicht der Erste und nicht der Letzte der dachte er könne mit Drogen umgehen. Es war sein "freier Wille" doch war das zukünftige Ergebniss so nicht von ihm gewollt. Also *müssen* wir nicht nur auf unsere jetzige Idee Rücksicht nehmen sondern auch *darauf achten*, dass wir unseren freien Willen nicht zukünftig selbst einschränken!



Das ist genau das um was es geht.
Erst wenn wir all das "müssen" und "sollen" hinter uns gelassen haben wissen wir was wir wollen oder wünschen.

Beim freien Willen (und wünschen) ist der Gedanke an die Zukunft völlig irrelevant. (erneut die Vermischung mit dem Selbstbestimmten handeln)
Erst wenn ich mein Wollen dun Wünschen in die Tat umsetze, also beginne selbstbestimmt zu handeln, dann macht es Sinn ein Blick auf die Konsequenzen zu richten.
Beim freien Willen schon Selbstzensur zu betreiben ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Wenn der Mensch beim freien Willen nicht an die Zukunft denken soll dann muß ich sagen ist die Menschheit nicht bereit dazu!

Weil sie erstmal ihren "freien Willen" finden muß, bevor sie beim Versuch ihn zu finden, sich selbst zerstört!

Was bringt ein freier Wille wenn er letztendlich für meine Selbstzerstörung verantwortentlich ist?


----------



## Windelwilli (21. August 2009)

...ich glaub ich bekomm meinen Psychologie-Abschluß doch noch, wenn ich hier weiterlese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn der Mensch beim freien Willen nicht an die Zukunft denken soll dann muß ich sagen ist die Menschheit nicht bereit dazu!
> 
> Weil sie erstmal ihren "freien Willen" finden muß, bevor sie beim Versuch ihn zu finden, sich selbst zerstört!
> 
> Was bringt ein freier Wille wenn er letztendlich für meine Selbstzerstörung verantwortentlich ist?




ich glaube wir reden gezielt aneinander vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wollen und Wünschen findet in deinem Kopf statt. Da oben herrscht Anarchie. Da darfst du alles.
Ohne Zensur ohne Einschränkung ohne Regeln Alles ist erlaubt (oder sollte es sein)

Selbstverständlich darfst du aber nicht alles tun!!!!!!!!
Deswegen ist das selbstbestimmte Handeln ja auch durch Gesetze Moral und und und eingeschränkt und behindert

oder in Kurzform

Alles wollen alles denke alles wünschen jaaaaaa
Alle tun dürfen  neeeinnn


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. August 2009)

Das Problem bei dem freien Willen ist dass es dutzende unterschiedliche Definitionen gibt.

Ich tendiere zu der Definition in Beziehung zu Zufall und Vorherbestimmung.

Können wir unseren Willen tatsächlich frei wählen oder ist er durch unsere Lebenserfahrung und äußere Einflüsse festgelegt. Und damit meine ich nicht nur gesellschaftliche Restriktionen wie "Du darfst nicht" oder andere Beinflußung wie Werbung,Trends etc. 
Kann ich zum Beispiel frei wählen ob ich links oder rechts an einer Strassenlaterne vorbeigehe oder würde ich bei einer (hypothetischen) Wiederholung unter exakt den gleichen Umständen immer die gleiche Entscheidung treffen?
Es gibt auch Experimente, bei denen Messungen der Gehirnströme darauf hinweisen, dass die Entscheidung schon gefällt wurde, bevor die Testperson sich bewusst entschieden hat.

Aber im Prinzip sind diese Überlegungen vollkommen wurscht, da wir mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nie die Lösung des Problems kennen werden und, falls es kein freier Wille ist, ist es zumindest unser eigener Wille. Oder nach einem auf Wikipedia gefundenen Zitats:

&#8222;Nehmen wir an, Sie hätten einen freien Willen. Es wäre ein Wille, der von nichts abhinge: ein vollständig losgelöster, von allen ursächlichen Zusammenhängen freier Wille. Ein solcher Wille wäre ein aberwitziger, abstruser Wille. Seine Losgelöstheit nämlich würde bedeuten, dass er unabhängig wäre von ihrem Körper, ihrem Charakter, ihren Gedanken und Empfindungen, ihren Phantasien und Erinnerungen. Es wäre, mit anderen Worten, ein Wille ohne Zusammenhang mit all dem, was Sie zu einer bestimmten Person macht. In einem substantiellen Sinn des Wortes wäre er deshalb gar nicht Ihr Wille.&#8220;
-Peter Bieri


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> „Nehmen wir an, Sie hätten einen freien Willen. Es wäre ein Wille, der von nichts abhinge: ein vollständig losgelöster, von allen ursächlichen Zusammenhängen freier Wille. Ein solcher Wille wäre ein aberwitziger, abstruser Wille. Seine Losgelöstheit nämlich würde bedeuten, dass er unabhängig wäre von ihrem Körper, ihrem Charakter, ihren Gedanken und Empfindungen, ihren Phantasien und Erinnerungen. Es wäre, mit anderen Worten, ein Wille ohne Zusammenhang mit all dem, was Sie zu einer bestimmten Person macht. In einem substantiellen Sinn des Wortes wäre er deshalb gar nicht Ihr Wille.“-Peter Bieri



Die beste Beschreibung von Wille, die ich kenne! ^^

Ich danke Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> &#8222;Nehmen wir an, Sie hätten einen freien Willen. Es wäre ein Wille, der von nichts abhinge: ein vollständig losgelöster, von allen ursächlichen Zusammenhängen freier Wille. Ein solcher Wille wäre ein aberwitziger, abstruser Wille. Seine Losgelöstheit nämlich würde bedeuten, dass er unabhängig wäre von ihrem Körper, ihrem Charakter, ihren Gedanken und Empfindungen, ihren Phantasien und Erinnerungen. Es wäre, mit anderen Worten, ein Wille ohne Zusammenhang mit all dem, was Sie zu einer bestimmten Person macht. In einem substantiellen Sinn des Wortes wäre er deshalb gar nicht Ihr Wille.&#8220;
> -Peter Bieri



sehr gut! Trifft den Kern der Sache!
So kann man das sehen.

Oder aber es wäre dann die Essenz dessen was ich bin.
Der "wahre spirituelle Wille des Menschen" wie Crowley sagt.

Ich weiss es nicht.
Mein Wille ist gepägt von all dem Krempel den Bieri aufgezählt hat und vermutlich darüber hinaus von ein paar Sachen, die er nicht aufgezählt hat.


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> John Wilkes Booth, der Lincoln ermordete, wurde 1839 geboren.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wilkes_Booth
John Wilkes Booth (* 10. Mai 1838 bei Bel Air, Maryland; † 26. April 1865 bei Bowling Green, Virginia) 

Und ich hab mir nur eines rausgepickt. Was nicht passend ist wird passend gemacht, oder?


----------



## Aero_one (21. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Und noch erstaunlicher: Man braucht nur 4 Buchstaben im Wort "Mama" zu ändern und man erhält "Bier"!


Sinnvollster Satz im gesamten Thread ...

@ TE
Es ist "interessant" genug um es zu ignorieren ...


----------

